# This ad really upsets me...



## simX (Jun 9, 2002)

I think the ad speaks for itself.  To associate the original George W. with the current George W. other than by saying they are both presidents is disrespectful to the original George W.  'nuf said.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't see what the problem is. I like the history channel, and I think it was a clever way of tying their documentary into today's events.


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 9, 2002)

Hmm... I didn't find the ad too offensive. It looks like they are just using a time line and certainly did not try to equate the two presidents' values... After all, the ad did say the two presidents envision freedom "quite differently". I see the ad as a voice to how different things have become - which doesn't speak too positively about the present president.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jun 9, 2002)

Well G Washington wasn't all that smart of a guy, mabey a good general, but definitely not presidential material. Alexander Hamilton did most of the thinking for him.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 9, 2002)

i think the ad is good...

and admin, what was changed in simX's message? something too offensive maybe?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jun 9, 2002)

"pissed" was changed to "upset".


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 9, 2002)

Wow SimX.  i do not find anything wrong with that ad.  I think it is kinda funny.  I chuckled on the inside when I saw the "original George W".   AHAHAH.


----------



## simX (Jun 9, 2002)

Nummi:  The point is that the ad thinks that the current George W. has more prerogative to "defend" freedom than other presidents  the term wasn't even used until the current George W. came into power.  Plus, the current George W. certainly isn't "fighting" for the same values that the original George W. "fought" for.


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 9, 2002)

I can't help it.  Every time I see George W Bush's picture, all I can think of is that "Separated at birth?" photo with George posing next to a chimp...

I can't take him seriously at all.  I just start laughing when I see his face.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *Plus, the current George W. certainly isn't "fighting" for the same values that the original George W. "fought" for. *



  that is true/  But dubya is one funny man.  Have you ever seen him on SNL.  he is so funny.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 11, 2002)

I see nothing offensive with this ad, and it bothers me that people can't take our president seriously. He's really not that bad. I also find it sad that the Anti-Bushers have to resort to lame jokes and ridiculing to prove how "bad" our president is, just so we'll get a democrat for a president next term...


----------



## edX (Jun 11, 2002)

i don't really see anything offensive about this ad. stupid maybe, but not offensive. of course the original george W. wasn't really a guy to be looked up to and modeled after either.

xaq- you're just going to have to be bothered then because he is really hard to take seriously. and he sets himself up for the lame jokes. of course so do democrat presidents.

and as for using jokes to get a democrat elected, . if that happens it will be because people wise up, not because of anything funny.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 11, 2002)

> and as for using jokes to get a democrat elected, . if that happens it will be because people wise up, not because of anything funny.



It will be because the jokes make people take the president less and less seriously, until they think he is a complete moron (Some already do) and therefore shouldn't vote for him.


----------



## simX (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *[]and therefore shouldn't vote for him. *



Now wouldn't that be a relief?


----------



## xoot (Jun 11, 2002)

The History Channel gets paid a lot of money if their shows are popular. It's just the media, simX!


----------



## edX (Jun 11, 2002)

> It will be because the jokes make people take the president less and less seriously, until they think he is a complete moron (Some already do)...



why do you think that is?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 11, 2002)

> why do you think that is?



oh, just a thought


----------



## evildan (Jun 11, 2002)

I had a very bad opinion of George Washington, until I actually read my history book. I heard all of these stories about how he forced people to stand when he entered a room, blah, blah, blah...But then I picked up a few books on him and realized he actually accomplished a lot just by being President.

And, let's not forget what this ad is saying. It's NOT complimenting George Bush, the compliment is going to George Washington.

It reads..."Before Freedom could be defended (reference to George Bush), It had to be Defined (reference to George Washington).

After his first term George Washington didn't want a second term, he was fed up with people like Alexander Hamilton, who couldn't stop bickering with Thomas Jefferson in the newspapers. He was convinced to stay a second term for fear that the country would have fallen apart if he had left. Many scholars today say there was a good chance it might have.

Many of the people in politics of the time turned George Washington bitter to the political office. At the end of this second term, there was talk of making him King! All George Washington had to do was accept the power being given to him and he would have been king George I.

George Washington, was a very important person, and not because he was our first President.... Because he had done something that no one had done in history prior to his existence... he walked AWAY from power!

That alone should make you step back and realize his significance in American History. By leaving office, after his second term, George Washington defined freedom. The act of him leaving was possibly one of his greatest political contributions. 

So, no I don't think the ad is offensive at all.


----------



## edX (Jun 11, 2002)

did you watch the show dan?  

there must be something wrong with the ad if it takes that much explaining to make any sense.


----------



## kilowatt (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *I see nothing offensive with this ad, and it bothers me that people can't take our president seriously. He's really not that bad. I also find it sad that the Anti-Bushers have to resort to lame jokes and ridiculing to prove how "bad" our president is, just so we'll get a democrat for a president next term... *



I agree 100%. People made fun of Clinton for his appearance, which didn't bother me because I didn't support him. But now that the tables have turned (Clinton out of office, Bush in office), I can't help but see the bottom line:
*People will make fun of the big guy in power, reguardless of what he actually does.*


----------



## xoot (Jun 11, 2002)

Ah, kilo, you started posting at Hervé's again.


----------



## kilowatt (Jun 11, 2002)

well....

the irc server is down, which means I can't hang with most of yall in real time 

and,

cheers is just a tv show 

So, with all alternatives closed, I turn to hervé's bar and grill 

Boy, this place is great!

And not to downplay it - I absolutely love it here!


----------



## evildan (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *did you watch the show dan?
> 
> there must be something wrong with the ad if it takes that much explaining to make any sense. *



Yes I did Ed. It was great! I love the history channel. And I love American History. The show is a bit long, but it covers Washington to the death of Adams and Jefferson, so most of the subject matter could not be removed. It was a great refresher course for me.

I have always been of the mind that we have much to learn from our past. Not of a strategic lesson mind you, but a human behavioural lesson. While it's important to not live in the past, we still can learn from it. 

I can't help but be amazed how we have lived off the strengths of the few people who took on the most powerful empire in the the world. Then, to think, they created a form of government that had never been tested before... And it worked. 

Youre right about the ad, if such a simple ad requires this much explaining, the Ad Agency dropped the ball on the development of it. Although I cant see where, maybe the caption isnt big enough?


----------



## ksuther (Jun 12, 2002)

evildan, it seems you have suddenly materialized out of nowhere...where did you come from? 

kilo, time to set up your irc server again?


----------



## evildan (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *evildan, it seems you have suddenly materialized out of nowhere...where did you come from?
> *



I've been on the boards for a while now. I've been somewhat dormant. I belonged to a few other boards so my posts were spread between three or four sites. I enjoy writing and sharing opinions in a debate format, so I decided I had to pick the board that I liked best and primarily post there.

Macosx.com was an easy choice, because I held a high regard for the people were apart of its community.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 12, 2002)

> People will make fun of the big guy in power, reguardless of what he actually does.



yes, I see your point.

But I don't have to like it!


----------



## kilowatt (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *
> kilo, time to set up your irc server again?  *



Tis up my friend!

irc.lfnet.net #kilonet

I haven't made a startup script for it yet though, so if you try it and it doesn't work, buz me and I'll start it


----------



## adambyte (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kilowatt _
> *People will make fun of the big guy in power, reguardless of what he actually does. *



And it's only natural to do so. In fact, ANYbody who is just plain well-known for ANYthing will get made fun of. Britney Spears, Mick Jagger, Siskel and Ebert, George W. Bush... if you're well known, you're fodder. It's just one of the bad things about being famous.

On a completely different note, I think George W. Bush is perceived as not-so-bright because he IS not-so-bright. 

Now, you may make fun of Bill Clinton because he was an over-sexed president who did naughty things in the white house. Heck, I don't blame you. But.... (and I've forgotten where I've heard this... I suppose it might not be true, but I wouldn't be surprised if it is...) Dolphins and Humans are the only animals which have sex simply for pleasure, not to reproduce. I think there might be a correlation between intelligence and sex-drive... Clinton may have been an over-sexed president, but he was an intelligent speaker and strategist.


Coincidence? Maybe.


----------



## xoot (Jun 13, 2002)

They also make fun of famous people, like me.


----------

